
David Foster Wallace on iPhone 4's FaceTime (2010) - tshtf
http://kottke.org/10/06/david-foster-wallace-on-iphone-4s-facetime
======
sbierwagen
This post quotes from Infinite Jest (1996) which was talking about videophones
in general, not FaceTime in specific.

